#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Advertising >  >  New Facebook Ad Performance Trends

## Bhavya

Socialinsider team recently did an analytic research on 250k social media ads and provide a list of key trends on Facebook ad performance. Have a look at those trends on below infographics.

----------

